
How We Teach Introductory Computer Science Is Wrong - clarinetsNA
https://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/45725-how-we-teach-introductory-computer-science-is-wrong/fulltext
======
clarinetsNA
Key points:

" Not problem-solving leads to better problem-solving skills than those doing
problem-solving" \- For beginners.

"putting introductory students in the position of discovering information for
themselves is a bad idea"

"Intermediate students do learn better with real programming, real problem-
solving. There is a place for minimally guided student activity, including
programming. It's just not at the beginning."

